# Equivalente actual de "Groschen".



## Luchjo

Hola a todos. Estoy buscando equivalentes actuales de unas frases viejas de un curso de alemán. En vez de la frase "Ich ziehe einen Groschen aus der Tasche", ¿qué dirían hoy en Alemania ahora que ya no hay _Groschen_? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Groschen:
moneda de diez pfennigs 

Ich ziehe einen Groschen aus der Tasche
Saco una moneda de diez pfennigs de mi bolsillo

frase hecha:
der Groschen ist bei ihm gefallen 
ha caído en la cuenta 

Cent: 
céntimo

Ich ziehe einen „Cent“ (Euro) aus der Tasche
Saco un „céntimo“ de mi bolsillo*_


----------



## anahiseri

Me parece poco un céntimo para un Groschen. Cuando se introdujo el Euro en Alemania,  un Euro eran 2 marcos. (DM).Un Groschen entonces tenía el valor de 10 Pfennig  y eso significa que son 5 céntimos de €, que tampoco es mucho, pero ya no es la moneda más pequeña de todas. Cuando había marcos. el Groschen era amarillo como las monedas de 10, 20, 50  céntimos de €,  y además había también monedas rojas más pequeñas, como las  de 1  y  2 céntimos  ahora.


----------



## bwprius

Es cierto, no tiene nada que ver el valor de "ein Groschen" con el de "ein Eurocent". Como bien ha demostrado anahiseri, un céntimo de euro es cinco veces menos que el contravalor de "ein Groschen".

Mucho me temo que el uso de "Groschen", igual que el de "perra" (por 5 pesetas) se perderá con el tiempo. 

En cualquier caso, sería bueno que contestara alguien que viva en Alemania y haya observado el uso o desuso de "Groschen".

Seguro que, con el tiempo, los jóvenes sacarán de su bolsillo todo menos una moneda y, cada vez más, una tarjeta bancaria, el móvil o el smartwatch para pagar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Alemanita

Luchjo said:


> Hola a todos. Estoy buscando equivalentes actuales de unas frases viejas de un curso de alemán. En vez de la frase "Ich ziehe einen Groschen aus der Tasche", ¿qué dirían hoy en Alemania ahora que ya no hay _Groschen_? Gracias de antemano.



Se dice "ein Zehner" para una moneda de diez céntimos de euro y "ein Fünfer" para una de cinco.
Por mi zona se le agrega el diminutivo -le, quizás para difenciarlos de los billetes de diez y cinco euros, respectivamente.

Sigue en vigor la palabra "Groschen" en la frase hecha que menciona Tonerl o cuando se quiere mencionar cierta suma no muy elevada, que algo cuesta poco, "ein paar Groschen" o la suma que tengo ahorrada: "meine paar Groschen".


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias a todos por sus valiosas respuestas.


----------

